# FINALLY fish in the boat!!



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I went out this past Friday morning . No Shad at the ramp at the Public Landing had to use thawed out bait. Head down to the Mill Creek area. Lines in the water at 07:35. As I was getting my bobber rig setup the clicker sounded! The Channel cat put up a strong fight but with the dip n et made sure I got it in the boat. 5 minutes later the same rod got hit,this was a smaller channel. The action stopped so I let the wind drift me down river about 3/4 mile. No taps at all so went back up to my 1st spot. I was just about ready to head up river when I saw my bobber was under water. One more channel cat into the boat . That was all the fishing action for this trip. No BLUES just channel cats. The biggest cat was 25 inches and 8 pounds. All hit the thawed cut Shad, Nothing hit the small thawed skipjacks, hot dogs or frog attractant chicken skin.

Finally had some fun instead of frustration of no bites in 4 trips.


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

Sounds like a great morning! Congrats


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

About 40 yrs ago my dad and uncle would take me at the mouth of Mill creek and slay the big channel cats, fishing on the bottom. We would catch our bait using sabaki rigs when the electric plant was still in operation, right by the brent spence bridge, then go down and fish the mouth of Mill. We never came home without catching some big channels.
Bassky


----------

